# 60Pfd Brandenburg



## Swe-Carp (24. Februar 2005)

@-All
Ihr habt bestimmt alle voriges Jahr im Blinker von dem 60Pfd Karpfen aus
Brandenburg gelesen und manche Nacht gegrübelt: wo liegt das Gewässer?
Ihr könnt wieder ruhig schlafen,der Fisch ist nicht mehr da!!!
Der See wurde zum Biotop umfunktioniert-kein Angeln mehr.
Also hat der Fischer den See abgefischt und den 60 Pfd+2Stk Ende 30iger
an Franzosen verkauft.
Nun wird bald ein Karpfenpuff Made in France wieder Tolle Werbung machen können.Ist das nicht traurig?Auch ohne Change das Gewässer zu finden-
es war doch ein Traum,der nun ausgeträumt ist.
No Kill-for Future-man muß nicht töten,verkaufen ist besser!
                                In Memoriam Rene


----------



## Hummer (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*



> ja das habe ich echt sehr bezweifelt ich finde das nicht gut das er das gemacht hat
> bei uns nehmen die ausländer die fische immer mit
> also war das auch sicher ein yugo



Was für ein Gewäsch :v

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Klausi2000 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*



			
				Karpfenprofi15 schrieb:
			
		

> bei uns nehmen die ausländer die fische immer mit
> also war das auch sicher ein yugo


Was für Sch***-Vorurteile!! Hast du mal überlegt, was du im Rest der Welt bist??


Trotzdem Schade um den Traum vom 60-Pfünder ...

Klausi


----------



## Pete (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

so, urheber des threads...und wo bitte liegt nun das gewässer?? wenn du schon so ein zauber um die entweihung machst, dann nenn es uns doch allen und gut is...


----------



## Gast 1 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Ein Fake????


----------



## rob (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*



			
				Karpfenprofi15 schrieb:
			
		

> ja das habe ich echt sehr bezweifelt ich finde das nicht gut das er das gemacht hat
> bei uns nehmen die ausländer die fische immer mit
> also war das auch sicher ein yugo



also eigentlich sollt ich das löschen,aber eventuell machst du das selber. |gr: 



ist schade das der fisch weg ist,aber wer zuerst kauft mahlt zuerst und warum nicht ein franzose.umsonst löst niemad so einen teich auf,die werden schon wirtschaftliche gründe dafür gehabt haben.lg rob


----------



## carper_83 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Hechthunter21 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Was ist denn hier los...!?

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Knispel (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Wusste gar nicht das große Karpfen verkauft werden, nun ist mir klar, wo in England die großen Fische in kleinen Pools herkommen. Sollte das Karpfenangeln den Flair des "Forellenpuffs" bekommen ?


----------



## robertb (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Wusste gar nicht das große Karpfen verkauft werden, nun ist mir klar, wo in England die großen Fische in kleinen Pools herkommen. Sollte das Karpfenangeln den Flair des "Forellenpuffs" bekommen ?



Da liegst du gar nicht mal so verkehrt. Das fängt bei grossen franz. Seen wie dem Cassien an und hält mittlerweile sogar Einzug bei guten Karpfengewässern in unserer Region.

Ich hab ein Gewässer fast vor der Haustüre wo nachweislich Fische bis 50 Pfund 
drin sind oder "waren". Dort lieferten sich die "C&R Umsetzer" einen regelrechten Wettkampf mit den "Kochtopfangler". Weitere Details erspar ich euch lieber


----------



## Pilkman (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Für alle, die es interessiert... das ist der Fisch, von dem die Rede ist... #h





Quelle: blinker.de

Über die Präsentation des Fisches sag ich nur soviel...  :v ... denn wer nicht die Kraft hat, 30 Kilo zu heben, soll es besser lassen... aber den Fisch mit dem Knie in der Bauchhöhle zu photographieren ist nicht gerade toll, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken...  #d 

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Das mit den Paylakes scheint immer mehr um sich zu greifen, in MeckPomm hat in der Nähe der A19 auch der erste Karpfen-Puff aufgemacht. Der Artikel stand im letzten Mirror und wurde bereits heiß diskutiert. Leider haben die wenigsten Gewässer einen besonders dichten Bestand, wenn sie zum Puff werden - die Leute wollen ja nicht für´s Blanken bezahlen. Und das bedeutet Ankauf und Besatz von Fischen in den entsprechenden Größen. Wenn diese dann aus gut laufenden Naturgewässern heraus gefangen und umgesetzt werden, ist das eine absolut asoziale Sache, dass diese "Karpfenangler" sich selbst ihr Wasser abgraben, scheinen die nicht zu merken... #d

@ Karpfenprofi15

Ich glaube, Du hast gar nicht verstanden, worum es in dem Thread geht, als Du Deinen Blödsinn gepostet hast. Lieber vorher einmal nachdenken, bevor man irgendein (Zitat Hummer #6) "Gewäsch" hier reinsetzt... #h


----------



## rob (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

bei uns ist das leider auch immer wieder zu beobachten.entweder setzten sie die karpfen in ihre eigenen teiche oder sie werden sogar verkauft.
ich hab mal von 3000 euro für einen 15 kilo karpfen gehört.
meiner meinung nach ist es sogar gefährlich fische in ein anderes wasser umzusetzten.
da kann in punkto infektion bzw krankheiten das ganze wasser kippen und kaputt werden.
lg rob

ps. was mich auch stört ist der run der hunter auf ein gewässer wenn sie gehört haben,da wurde ein grosser gefangen.das würd ich auch nie machen.ich mein ich fisch an der doanu,da ist immer die möglichkeit auf einen ganz ganz grossen.dafür fisch ich auch dort.ist auch mein zuhause.hör ich bei linz haben sie riesen karpfen gefangen.wechsle ich auch nicht in panik das revier.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

*Karpfenangler wohin gehts du...???????*

Wenn ich das hier geschriebene Ausdrucke & meinem Bruder zeige hat er wieder einen Grund mehr zu Kot... 
in Gedanken an seinen gel. Ziel-Fisch!
(Er fischt NUR auf Karpfen)


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Hallo

Genau solche Auswüchse verderben mir zunehmend den Spass am Karpfenangeln und führen auch zu einem echt miesen Image. Warum können sich die Leute nicht in aller Ruhe an ein Wasser setzen, Fische fangen, sie unauffällig wieder laufen lassen und sich ihres Lebens freuen...meinethalben auch ein Photo machen (habe ich von Ausnahmefischen auch). Muss es denn sein, das solche Photos, mit Knie in der Bauchhöhle, veröffentlicht werden um irgendwas zu kompensieren? Echt, es wird immer mehr verboten, und zwar aus genau diesen Gründen.

Daran, das große Fische verkauft werden sind ja nicht die Berufsfischer "schuld", die wollen auch nur ein bischen Butter auf dem Brot, reich werden sie so sicher nicht. Schuld sind bie Leute die sich an solche Gewässer setzen und so für eine Nachfrage sorgen.
Karpfenangler die solche Aktionen aus Profitgier oder Geltungssucht ("ich hab nen 30er im Gartenteich") machen haben echt nichts verstanden. Das Problem ist eben, das Karpfenangeln oft sehr einfach ist, sonst würden diese Leute es einfach wieder bleiben lassen. Schlimm genug, das es einigen nicht einfach genug ist und die sich auch noch an einen überbesetzten Puff setzen....

So, jetzt habe ich mich genug aufgeregt....  |krach:  aber bei diesem Thema könnte ich durch die Decke gehen

Gruß an all "Vernünftigen"   |kopfkrat


----------



## Knispel (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Es ist doch aber leider Gottes so : Melde ein paar sehr gute Fische aus ein und dem selben Gewässer in den Fachzeitschriften und es erfolgt ein Run auf Gastkarten. Wenn das Gewässer nun auch noch im Privatbesitz ist, kann man dabei so manchen Euronen nebenbei machen, leider....


----------



## Pilkman (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

@ Knispel

Das ist ein Grund, warum ich diese Rekordlisten auch verabscheue und kein Verständnis für dieses Gedaller habe. Pures Geltungsbewußtsein, mehr nicht. Bei uns gibt es in der Schweriner Volkszeitung auch so eine Rubrik, wo man seine "Fischrekorde" mit dem entsprechenden Fanggewässer melden kann und dann vielleicht sogar bei entsprechend großen Fischen in den "Club der 20 Pfünder" aufgenommen wird... so ganz "cool" mit Aufkleber und so...  ... mal ehrlich: Darüber kann ich nur lachen... 

@ Gunni77

Karpfenangeln ist nicht einfacher und nicht schwieriger als jede andere Angelart auch. Im Endeffekt hängt alles von einer genauen Kenntnis der Fischgewohnheiten, einer Lokalisierung und einem guten Köder ab... die Technik ist wie bei allen Angelarten nur Mittel zum Zweck, wenn gleich diese bei einigen Angelarten halt etwas mehr zelebriert wird, ich erinner da nur mal an das Fliegenfischen.

Trotzdem kann ich Dir nur zustimmen: Mit so einer Aktion haben sich die Jungs da keine Freunde gemacht und das hat nichts mit Fischneid zu tun. ´n tolles Gewässer mit einem super Altbestand ausgraben, kapitalste Fische angeln, alles super und sicher der Traum eines jeden Karpfenanglers. Aber dann dieser Schritt an die Presse und der Satz "Wer uns sponsern will, kann sich an den Blinker wenden, die haben unsere Kontaktdaten" ... das war einfach nur noch armselig, zu den Bildern hab ich ja oben bereits was gesagt.


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Hallo

@Pilkman: Nein, an vielen mehr oder minder naturbelassenen und dabei noch großen Seen springen einem die Karpfen nicht entgegen und wenn der Bestand dann auch  noch dünn ist wirds halt ein Gedultsspiel. Ich kenne aber Gewässer, die keine Puffs sind und es ist trotzdem möglich 10 Fische pro Nacht zu fangen. Ankommen, irgenwo hinsetzen, nichts mit loten, ist eh ne Badewanne, Murmeln auf Schleuderweite raus, Ruten hinterher und genießen... es gibt Leute die angeln nur da und bilden sich was auf die Fische ein...die sie sich heroisch erschlafen haben. Diese Leute würden an oben genannten Gewässern nicht glücklich. Es gibt halt Angler die legen Wert auf Ruhe und ein schönes Gewässer und es gibt welche, die wollen Fisch sehen um jeden Preis. Gerade beim Karpfenangeln gehört ein schönes Drumrum für mich dazu und deshalb habe ich hier keine Lust mehr dazu, das wird nämlich immer schwieriger zu finden. Ich glaube und hoffe für dich, das es bei euch besser ist. Und genau solche Vögel wie die Besagten machen es dann eben Platt, so sieht es aus. 

Gruß


----------



## Palerado (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Was habt ihr denn gegen den Kerl der den Fisch verkauft hat?
Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich kenne die Summe nicht die er bekommen hat, aber ich denke mal dass es sich für ihn so stark gelohnt hat dass es jeder gemacht hätte.


----------



## Pilkman (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Yupp Gunni77,

da hast Du recht, für mich gehört zum Karpfenangeln auch einfach das Draußensein und das Genießen der Natur. Wenn das nicht mehr so wäre, würde ich es mir wahrscheinlich auch überlegen, ob ich noch auf Karpfen losziehe. Aber in Bezug auf diese Gegebenheiten ist Mecklenburg und auch Brandenburg wirklich noch ein echter Tip, wofür ich auch dankbar bin. Nicht umsonst fahren auch viele Karpfenangler mal für ´ne Urlaubssession nach MeckPomm oder Brandenburg.


----------



## Knispel (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> @Pilkman: Nein, an vielen mehr oder minder naturbelassenen und dabei noch großen Seen springen einem die Karpfen nicht entgegen und wenn der Bestand dann auch  noch dünn ist wirds halt ein Gedultsspiel. Ich kenne aber Gewässer, die keine Puffs sind und es ist trotzdem möglich 10 Fische pro Nacht zu fangen. Ankommen, irgenwo hinsetzen, nichts mit loten, ist eh ne Badewanne, Murmeln auf Schleuderweite raus, Ruten hinterher und genießen... es gibt Leute die angeln nur da und bilden sich was auf die Fische ein...die sie sich heroisch erschlafen haben. Diese Leute würden an oben genannten Gewässern nicht glücklich. Es gibt halt Angler die legen Wert auf Ruhe und ein schönes Gewässer und es gibt welche, die wollen Fisch sehen um jeden Preis. Gerade beim Karpfenangeln gehört ein schönes Drumrum für mich dazu und deshalb habe ich hier keine Lust mehr dazu, das wird nämlich immer schwieriger zu finden. Ich glaube und hoffe für dich, das es bei euch besser ist. Und genau solche Vögel wie die Besagten machen es dann eben Platt, so sieht es aus.
> 
> Gruß



Ich rede hier nicht von "Karpfenpuffs" , meiner Meinung nach kann ich jedes Gewässer "aufwerten" man muss nur ein paar Gute Fänge veröffenlichen. Schau dir diese englischen "Top - Seen" an ( z.B. Redmir oder  Witty - Pool ) das sind  2- 3 ha "Tümpel" mit ein paar großen Karpfen und jeder denkt der dort einmal angeln "darf" er währe im Nirwana.....


----------



## Pilkman (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr denn gegen den Kerl der den Fisch verkauft hat?
> Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich kenne die Summe nicht die er bekommen hat, aber ich denke mal dass es sich für ihn so stark gelohnt hat dass es jeder gemacht hätte.



Ich hab nichts gegen den Kerl... so, wie es sich anhört, wurde der Fisch direkt vom bewirtschaftenden Fischer verkauft und dafür habe ich in gewissem Sinne sogar Verständnis. Wenn das Gewässer wie oben beschrieben zu einem Biotop umfunktioniert und das Angeln eh verboten werden sollte, hat der Fischer im Verkauf dieses Fisches wahrscheinlich noch eine gute Einnahmequelle gesehen. Kann man ihm nicht mal verdenken.

Meine Kritik galt eher diesen angelnden Gesellen und ihren Gebaren... #h


----------



## Knispel (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr denn gegen den Kerl der den Fisch verkauft hat?
> Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich kenne die Summe nicht die er bekommen hat, aber ich denke mal dass es sich für ihn so stark gelohnt hat dass es jeder gemacht hätte.



Ich nicht, hatte 2004 2 Fische von + 20 kg und 4 Fische von + 15 kg. Die hab ich aber nicht verkauft oder umgesetzt, die sind mir alle, als ich sie wie es sich für einen vernünftigen gesetzestreuen Angler in Deutschland gehört, "knüppeln" wollte aus der Hand gerutscht und in Wasser gefallen.   :c  :c  |supergri  |supergri
das der Berufsfischer die Fische verkauft ist in Ordnung, aber es gibt ja scheinbar einige "Sportfischer" welche das gleiche für Geld machen.... :v  :v  |gr:  |gr: und dafür habe ich kein Verständnis


----------



## carper_83 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Knispel (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*



			
				carper_83 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenn wir uns alle darüber aufregen wird es auch nichts an der Sache ändern! (leider)
> 
> Aber solange die Nachfrage stimmt werden sich diese Paylakes auch noch ausweiten! Da können wir nur hoffen das der Ruf der Karpfenangler nicht weiter schwindet...
> Ich Persönlich werde einfach so weiter machen wie bisher, Spaß am Hobby haben und ansonsten die Fische, egal ob groß oder klein, in ihrem alten Zuhause weiter schwimmen lassen ohne das großartig aufsehen erregt wird!
> ...



 :m  :m  :m


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Hallo

Womit dann alles gesagt wäre was es zu diesem Thema zu sagen gibt. Schön das andere Leute das auch so sehen.

@Pilkman: Wenn es nicht so weit wäre, würde ich solche Touren auch machen... vielleicht diesen Sommer/Herbst. Es soll ja auch tolle Raubfischgewässer geben...das ist echt ein Traum. Einfach mal drei Tage angeln, Karpfen, Raubfisch, ein bischen Feedern wie ich gerade Lust habe und dabei nichts anderes sehen als Wasser, Bäume und Schilf  :l ...
Und vor allem keine "Dummfrager" und niemanden, der, wenn ich abends meine Flasche Bier aufmache und denke das alles perfekt ist, plötzlich hinter mir steht und mir erkärt, ich säße auf SEINER Stelle..... AAAAARRRRRGGHHHHHHHH
Du glaubst es vielleicht nicht, aber das passiert mir hier ständig, da verlierst du echt den Spass.......und wehe du fängst dann noch was......... 

Gruß


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Gunni77 
habt ihr am See NAMENSCHILDER der einzelnen Angler aufgestellt!?

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## carper_83 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Hallo

Nein, da stehen keine Namensschilder, das ist aber schon alles. Ich bin schon unter der Woche angeln gegangen und egal wo man sich hinsetzt, mit schöner regelmäßigkeit taucht dann Jemand auf der dir erklärt, das wäre seine Futterstelle, erwolle hier schließlich am Freitag angeln und dann SEINE Fische fangen....total KRANK
Ich verstehe ja, das eine Fütteraktion Zeit und Geld kostet und das es ärgerlich ist, dann nicht angeln zu können, aber wenn jemand unter der Woche zufällig dort angelt??? Ist ja nicht so, das ich am Wochenende die Stelle ausgspinkst hätte, um mich dann da drauf zu hocken bis zum St-Nimmerleinstag.
Dieses Theater hat an den bei uns spärlich gesähten Baggerseen echt entartete Formen angenommen, es ist mir aber auch in NL am Kanal schon passiert. Wenn du sowas nicht kennst--->Freu dich!

Gruß


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

So einen schönen Räucherkarpfen verkaufen.... ne ne ne was sind das nur für Menschen :q :q :q 

Ne mal im Ernst, dieses "Catch&umsetzen" wird bei uns auch im großen Stil betrieben. 

Es gibt hier so eine eGruppe von Karpfenanglern die haben einen 3ha großen See... da wird auch wie wild eingesetzt. 
Einmal hat mir einer seelenruhig erzählt er habe am Happburger Stausee einen 28 Pfünder gefangen und den dann da eingesetzt. Auf die Frage wie er den Fisch den transportiert habe kam:
"Ach den bruachst nur in ein paar Nasse Tücher einwickeln... dass halten die schon aus !" (1 Stunde von Gewässer a nach b) 

Naja... was ich von sowas halte will ich lieber nicht öffentlich schreiben ....


----------



## Knispel (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Kein Wunder, dass wir Karpfenangler immer mehr in die Schusslinie kommen.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Hallo,

Stellt euch vor , ihr sitzt am Teich und der Fischer macht Kontrolle.Und dann macht der "Kumpel" vom Fischer , der diesen begleitet , euch ein Angebot:Fische ab 40 aufwärts bitte bei ihm melden und gegen Bezahlung abgeben. Ein Preis von ab 2000 € wird dabei genannt.
Unglaublich?? Nee ist war!! Ist nen bereundeten Angler von mir passiert.Als wir den Fischer später unter Zeugen darauf hin "befragten" , zeigte und dieser "Freundlich" wo der Maurer das Loch in der Wand gelasen hatte.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Moin Moin!

Sagt mal wie pervers ist das denn? Fische zusammenkaufen, in einen Teich sperren und immer wieder mit den *Todesängsten* quälen?

An alle die so was gut finden: *SPINNT IHR*?!

C&R ist ja schon ein Thema das man diskutieren kann wo ich aber noch sage ok so ein Riese schmeckt eh nicht mehr aber das ist wirklich krank. So eine Quälerei!  :v 

Sorry aber da kommt mir echt die Galle hoch.  :r 

Und um unseren "Jugo-Freund" mal etwas in Schutz zu nehmen, ich sage aber nicht das ich Deine Aussage befürworte!, in anderen Ländern ist es halt nicht üblich so korrekt mit seiner lebenden Nahrung zum zu gehen.   

Die Ansichten gehen da halt auseinander und unser Abhakmatten-Wiegesack getüddel wir bestimmt genauso belächelt bis verabscheut.  #h 

Was ich aber dazu sagen kann, und das ist ein Erfahrungsschatz den ich aus den verschiedensten Arten des Angeln schöpfe, ist das die Deutschen Angler vorsichtiger und rücksichtsvoller mit der noch lebenden Nahrung und der Umgebung in der sie angeln umgehen.

Und das ist das was er auch bestimmt gemeint und vielleicht nicht so treffend ausgedrückt hat.  |rolleyes


----------



## robertb (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

@Raubfischer_RD 

Jeder halbwegs vernünftige C&R Karfpenangler kommt nicht im Traum auf die Idee einen Fisch umzusetzen. Aber wenn mir indirekt schon wieder Tierquälerei aufgedichtet wird weil ich einen Fisch wieder zurücksetzte (Egal ob 1 oder xmal)
gefangen dann sag ich lieber ma nix dazu.
Und zu der bei uns beschriebenen Thematik : Der Schwachsinn der C & Replace und Kochtopffraktion kam nur auf weil jeder dort nur seine egoistischen Interessen mit Gewalt durchsetzen wollte. Sprich die einen möglichst viel abknüppeln, die anderen möglichst viel umsetzen.

Und was war das Ergebnis : Ein grössten Teil geplünderetes Kapfenwasser wo der K2 und K3 Besatz nur als Wallerfutter endet lol  |gr:


----------



## Kurzer (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Hallo Jungs,

mal ganz ehrlich und Hand auf's Herz. Das ist hier kein wirklich schöner Umgangston|krach: , oder? Wir sind doch alle Angler, naturbesessende Typen die sich Stunden, Tage oder gar Wochen am Wasser aufhalten um Sternstunden zu erleben.
Aber wir alle tun doch auch was dafür?! Oder sollten dies zumindest tun. Und genau das verbindet uns zu einer großen Gemeinschaft, egal wer welchem Verein angehört oder aus welchem Land er kommt.

Ich wurde als Urlauber und Angler bisher in jedem Land gut behandelt und wenn es jemand halt nicht besser weiß, weil er es nicht anders kennt dann sagt man es Ihm ebend. Hab auch damit noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht, aber

*Der Ton macht die Musik!*

Gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Hello Robert!

Gegen das normale C&R habe ich überhaupt nichts. Wie gesagt einen großen Karpfen zu essen ist wirklich keine schöne sage der schmeckt total modrig. Und einen "wild" gefangenen zurück zu setzen ist ok. Ich weiss das ein richtiger C&R Angler das nicht macht.

Aber warum gibt es denn solche Seen? Das bedeutet ja das es noch so viele "Andersdarüberdenkende" ( ok so Kurzer?  ) gibt das sich daraus ein Geschäft machen lässt. DAS finde ich wirklich schrecklich!


----------



## Kurzer (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Hallo Kai,

ich denke, dass Du weißt wie ich das gemeint habe?!

Gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Klaro! War nur Spaß mein Lieber!


----------



## Kurzer (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Schon klar Kai! Kein Thema.

Gruß


----------



## robertb (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Tja lieber Kai es gibt auch Gewässser wo man auch die dicken Brocken noch vorzüglich verwerten kann. Und auch die Jahreszeit hat einen grossen Einfluss auf den Geschmack der Karpfen. Und gerade die grossen sind dann sehr begehrt weil bei denen am meisten verwertet werden kann. 
Und so prallen dann die Gemüter wieder aneinander...


----------



## Swe-Carp (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

@-All

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das eine einfache Info.so einen Aufruhr verursacht.
Das ist doch nichts Neues.
Selbst Prominente Karpfenangler sind doch (ist mir berichtet worden-keine Behauptung von mir+keine Namen)auf der Fähre von F.nach E. mit Kapitalen im Gepäck geschnappt wurden!Da gibt es doch  so kleine Privat-Carpgewässer?Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts!
Den Gewässernamen weiß ich nicht,und will Ihn auch nicht wissen.
Wenn ich ihn wüsste würde ich es kaum ausplaudern-wer weiß vieleicht gibt es noch einen Zwilling?Im Blinker war doch mehreren 60igern die Rede?(für 
Sehschwache)

@-Pilkmann
Deine Meinung über die Fänger teile ich voll.
 @-Rob
Der Fischer wollte nicht das Gewässer abgeben-es wurde Staatlicherweise zum Biotop erklärt und zu Händen eines kompetenten Naturschutzvereins übergeben.(nein,doch keine Angler-eben KOMMPETENT)
Es ging auch nicht (bei mir ) um die Jagd DAS Gewässer zu finden (dazu gab es auch keine Infos im Bericht-auch nicht in der Szene)sondern beim Scouten vieleicht die Change haben , im neuen Gewässer vieleicht eine 
Riesen-Überraschung zu erleben.
Ist es nicht diese Hoffnung die uns an andere Gewässer treibt,wo wir an den Bekannten viel bessere Fangchangen haben?
                                          Viele Grüße Rene


----------



## rob (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

mhhh rene du hast schon recht damit,das es ein reiz ist an einem gewässer zu fischen
in dem du weisst das da wirklich grosse drinnen sind.
meisstens sind das teiche,weil da ist ihr reaktionradius begrenzt und alle grossen sind bekannt weil sie mehrmals pro jahr von den ernsthaften hunter gefangen werden.
ich hab das auch schon betrieben,an wirklich top karpfenteichen.ich meine teiche mit einem gut funktionierendem ökosystem und einem guten
grosskarpfenbestand.das waren ausschliesslich teiche wo du verpflichtet bist karpfen ab 5 kilo wieder zurück zu setzten.das find ich gut so.jeder der den karpfen gern als speisefisch verwertet nimmt sich die satzkarpfen mit.fängt er einen über 5 kilo muss er ihn zurücksetzten.
somit besteht die möglichkeit einen guten grosskarpfenbestand in einem teich aufzubauen.
die meissten "grosskarpfenteichhunter" die ich kenn,machen wenigstens immer ihr möglichstes um den fisch so schonend wie geht zu behandeln.von spray bis matte.
ich bin mittlerweiel soweit,das mich das alles überhaupt nicht mehr reizt.
ich fisch nur noch an natürlichen gewässeren.dh an bach,fluss,strom,see und meer.
da hast du immer die chance auf einen ganz grossen bzw fängst du fischarten mit denen du nie gerechnet hättest.
das macht für mich zb die donau so attraktiv.dieses "aha erlebnis" wenn wieder was beisst mit dem du nie im leben gerechnet hättest.abgesehen davon das da ein gefangener kapitaler fisch mit grosser wahrscheinlichkeit*zum ersten mal gefangen wurde.lg rob


----------



## Swe-Carp (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Hej Rob

Ich meine nichts Anderes .
Wir haben hier im "Wilden Osten" noch solche Naturgewässer.
Das Gewässer des 60iger war nichts anderes.
Alter Bestand-kaum Befischung das ist das Material aus dem Träume entstehen.Ich habe ein Paar solcher Gewässer im Auge :uralter /aber geringer Bestand,Erfüllung+Niederlage auf dem selben Tablett-aber ist es das nicht gerade?5mal Verlieren-aber das einemal???
                                          No Kill for future?= Rene


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

1. Ich kann den Fischer verstehen, weil der Fisch wohl lebend mehr eingebracht hat, als tot...
2. Paylakes sind im kommen, warum? Weil Nachfrage da ist, wer sie nicht mag braucht da nicht angeln (ich enthallte mich da war noch nie an nem Paylake)
3. Umsetzen is schon sch...

Ich war vom "wilden" Osten auch erstaunt, wußte nicht das es solch abscheulichen Käfer gibt  und das Nerze unter Booten hausen...

Trotzdem hab ich die (meist) vorherrschende Ruhe echt genossen und trotz nem satten Blank war es ein schönes WE.

Ich fahr lieber an ein Gewässer was nicht so überlaufen ist, auf nen piekfeinen Angelplatz kann ich dann auch verzichten (Trotz der Viecher und Umstände die an "freien" Gewässern manchmal vorkommen)

Ich kann aber auch verstehen das Leute gut Kohle da lassen um vom Bedchair aus den Fisch ihres Lebens zu fangen...

Jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Knispel (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Stellt euch vor , ihr sitzt am Teich und der Fischer macht Kontrolle.Und dann macht der "Kumpel" vom Fischer , der diesen begleitet , euch ein Angebot:Fische ab 40 aufwärts bitte bei ihm melden und gegen Bezahlung abgeben. Ein Preis von ab 2000 € wird dabei genannt.
> Unglaublich?? Nee ist war!! Ist nen bereundeten Angler von mir passiert.Als wir den Fischer später unter Zeugen darauf hin "befragten" , zeigte und dieser "Freundlich" wo der Maurer das Loch in der Wand gelasen hatte.



sorry, denn würde ich sagen, er soll seine 20+ selber fangen. Ich bin allerdings in der glücklichen Lage . dass ich ein wirklich gutes Einkommen habe, ich kann verstehen wenn einige Kameraden denn schwach werden.....


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

Mahlzeit,

Nach *meiner *Erkenntnis hat bis *jetzt* noch kein Angler dort Fische abgeben.Hoffe nur das das so bleibt.


----------



## Sooldy (27. März 2011)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Für alle, die es interessiert... das ist der Fisch, von dem die Rede ist... #h
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo!!!Bin auf der suche nach einen guten ruhigen Karpfen Gewässer in Brandenburg(OPR)!Wo man solche Prachtkerle fängt,wie der auf ihrem Foto zu sehen ist.Das wehrs doch.Nur einmal so ein Fisch fangen.Wirklich ein schöner Fisch.Gratuliere!!!Können sie mir einen Tip geben wo ein schöner see zu finden ist?Lebe in der Nähe von Neuruppin!Oder kann mir ein anderer weiter helfen,der den Text vielleicht gerade lesen tut?Könnt mir alles zu senden was ihr habt.Freue mich über alles.Hoffe das sie sich melden.Einen schönen Sonntag noch.Gruß Sooldy der Carpjäger!!!


----------



## tarpoon (27. März 2011)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

tut mir leid, es gibt keine 30kg fische mehr in brandenburg:q


----------



## Udo561 (27. März 2011)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*



Sooldy schrieb:


> Hallo!!!Bin auf der suche nach einen guten ruhigen Karpfen Gewässer in Brandenburg(OPR)!Wo man solche Prachtkerle fängt,wie der auf ihrem Foto zu sehen ist.!


Hi,
nach solchen Gewässern suchen manche Karpfenangler ihr halbes Leben ,  die andere Hälfte versuchen sie dann solch einen Karpfen zu fangen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sooldy (28. März 2011)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*



tarpoon schrieb:


> tut mir leid, es gibt keine 30kg fische mehr in brandenburg:q


Abend.Können Sie mir trotzdem noch einen Tip geben?Wo ich ein Gewässer finden kann?Gruß


----------



## atsm123 (28. März 2011)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*

tut mir leid, es gibt keine 30kg fische mehr in brandenburg


glaubst du was wirklich ?


----------



## marcus7 (28. März 2011)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*



atsm123 schrieb:


> tut mir leid, es gibt keine 30kg fische mehr in brandenburg
> 
> 
> glaubst du was wirklich ?




Was so ein toller Smiley doch manchmal ausdrücken kann


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. März 2011)

*AW: 60Pfd Brandenburg*



Sooldy schrieb:


> Abend.Können Sie mir trotzdem noch einen Tip geben?Wo ich ein Gewässer finden kann?Gruß



Glaubst du wirklich das jemand so ein Gewässer öffentlich machen würde??

Denn danach wird es
- entweder von "Carphuntern" überrannt
- und/oder der/die Fische werden gefangen und in irgendwelche PayLakes oder Private Tümpel umgesetzt. Auf deutsch: geklaut.

Deswegen wird kein vernüftiger Mensch so doof sein, so etwas an die große Glocke  zu hängen.

Außerdem ist der Thread von 2005!!


----------

